# Went to the pulmonologist. Great news!



## Alex (27/10/15)

*Went to the pulmonologist. Great news!*
by rumblepup 

Hey ECR! I wanted to share something with you guys and gals about my recent trip to a pulmonologist.

But first...I really don't have the words to express my gratitude to this sub. I'm two years analog free. My first day vaping was the last day I had a cigarette, and I've never gone back. I really and honestly wish I could give everyone who has posted something new or helped me personally a big brohug and thank you.

Thank you ECR for...saving my life. And with the good fight, we can save many others.

But, back to my story.

So, I have to have my gallbladder removed because I'm a big, fat grease eatin' dufus. I've done all the preliminary lab work and a chest x-ray. Everything has come back catholic and kosher (clean) except for the clinical report on my x-ray. It's basically written in a way that kinda suggests I'm going to die withing 24 hours from an alien parasitic cyst that might or might not be in my lungs somewhere.

Yeah...

My primary said that the report is basically a lot of "cover my ass" language, but that the way it's written, he can't OK my for surgery until this is cleared up. So off to the pulmonologist I go for an exam and new x-ray.

First thing is first, and I do a set of PFT (pulmonary function tests) and apparently I did stellar. The guy running the tests says I'm above and beyond normal and totally in the healthy zone.

KILLER! I think to myself. Thank you vaping! But then comes my X-Ray, and I'm actually kind of worried. I might have damage from when I did smoke and that might be why I'm here. The doc first listens to my lungs, pretty thoroughly I might add. I tell him I quit two years ago with vaping, and he tells me I did a great job. My doc is vape friendly and was totally knowledgeable on the subject.

Then he checks my X-RAYs. First thing he says is that radiologists interprets x-rays from all over the body, and are EXPERTS at covering their ass. He says he looks at 20 to 30 chest x-rays a day, cause that's his job, and what we a looking at are pictures from a COMPLETELY HEALTHY AND CLEAR SET OF LUNGS. He says that what the radiologist was seeing was what radiologist typically see when they look at big fat fucks like me, larger tissue than normal people.

I was about to cry (6' 1" - I'll cry when I want to) and begged the doctor to please say this plainly.

After 2 Years of vaping, there is NO evidence of any damage to my lungs, and no damage that has remained from my 30 years of smoking. Basically, a non-smokers lungs, Clean and Healthy.

I was always happy that I quit smoking, but I was terrified that I already screwed myself or hurt my lungs permanently in a way I would have to deal with later in life. Doc says that from what he sees, that's a big fat NOPE. I'm going to be here for my wife and baby girl.

I lost my dad to smoking. I was not going leave this one alone. 
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3qc3l7/went_to_the_pulmonologist_great_news/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (27/10/15)

Alex said:


> *Went to the pulmonologist. Great news!*
> 
> submitted an hour ago by rumblepup VaporShark rDNA+ SubTankPlus
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it.p.s. she's a doll!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

